

Are We Living Inside a Computer Simulation? - thomasreggi
http://www.livescience.com/25589-are-we-living-in-a-computer-simulation.html

======
ankurdhama
I don't think so, because if we were inside a computer simulation then that
simulation won't create a movie like Matrix that allows people to think about
this possibility

